# Nice to have the forum back.



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

what happened all i got was a debug screen this morning. :?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Yep , i switched on and it was not there , i had to talk to my wife for an hour  :wink: :wink:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

barton TT said:


> what happened all i got was a debug screen this morning. :?


http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=69342


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

conlechi said:


> Yep , i switched on and it was not there , i had to talk to my wife for an hour  :wink: :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

conlechi said:


> Yep , i switched on and it was not there , i had to talk to my wife for an hour  :wink: :wink:


hahahah!!

i tired the site, it didnt work and then i opened google. didnt have anything else to search on the net....

was a scarry moment.

niko


----------



## StikyJohny02 (Sep 21, 2006)

nice 
valium | mylan 345 valium | valium and alcohol | valium dosage for dog | valium dose


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

StikyJohny02 said:


> nice
> valium | mylan 345 valium | valium and alcohol | valium dosage for dog | valium dose


WTF?


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

scott28tt said:


> StikyJohny02 said:
> 
> 
> > nice
> ...


Err that's a bit random. Our dog hates valium anyway.....


----------

